# Unable to find an ant file to run!!



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

yo leuts, wie der Titel schon sagt " UNABLE TO FIND AN ANT FILE TO RUN!!"
das is der Error den ich in Eclipse bekomm.
Dazu steht noch "BUILD FAILED"...

Also wenn ich ein code auf run as öffnen will erscheinen 2 Option mit Ant...
egal welche ich klick, ich bekomme den error.

Hat jemand ne Idee warum das auf einmal so ist... ich hab nichts angeklickt oder geändert.

Bitte schnell antworten... mag heut noch mein Code fertig bekomm 
DANKE!


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Mai 2010)

Ist denn 'ant' bei Dir installiert 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

ich hab halt normal programmiert und dann bin ich normal auf run as ...
und dann kam ANT... 

und ne hab das nich installiert... hmm... das nervt langsam...

 :/

greetz


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

aber eine build.xml hast schon erstellt, oder? 

Gruß
BK


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

ne hab kein... erstellt.

bin auch neu im programmieren... xD

hab ne class erstellt und so und nichts mit xml... oder sowas..


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

dann kanns ja auch nit gehen 
Ant ist ein Programm, welches automatisiert Vorgänge ausführen kann.

Zum Beispiel kannst du damit
- alle Klassen neu kompilieren lassen
- Einen neuen Ordner für den Release erstellen
- Ein Runnable-Jar darin erstellen
- Alle benötigten Ressourcen darein kopieren
- Das ganze dann fertig zum releasen zippen

Und natürlich noch vieles mehr. Damit Ant aber weiß, was es zu tun hat, braucht es eine Konfigurationsdatei, welche im Format xml irgendwo im Projektordner vorhanden sein muss.
Auf diese, meist "build.xml" genannte Datei machst du dann einen Rechtsklick und kannst diese nun mit Ant ausführen.


// Edit:
Falls du deine geschriebene Klasse einfach ausführen willst, dann musst du darin auch eine "public static void main(String[] args) {}" stehen haben, aber das sind absolute Grundlagen 

Gruß
BK


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

^^ danke für die antwort, aber ich will ja nix in Ant haben

bin ja in ECLIPSE und  benutze JAVA ... 

will einfach nur das Ant irgendwie löschen/deaktivieren... versteh dat net söööö 

wuff


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

falls du ANT nicht brauchst, kannst es auch einfach ignorieren.
Aber wie schon im Post weiter oben steht:



> Falls du deine geschriebene Klasse einfach ausführen willst, dann musst du darin auch eine "public static void main(String[] args) {}" stehen haben, aber das sind absolute Grundlagen



Wenn du eine main-Methode in der Klasse hast, dann kannst auch das "Run-As Java Application" machen.

Gruß
BK


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

ja hab main und static usw....

so unfähig bin ich auch nicht^^

schau mal das bild so sieht daas aus wenn ich RUN As drück..     http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/9359/70991564.png

kann dir auch code noch beilegen.


import javax.swing.JOptionPane;



public class axxx

{ 

      public static void main (String args [])

      {

            String text = "";

                  for(int i = 1; i<5; i++)
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

{ 

      public static void main (String args [])

      {

            String text = "";

                  for(int i = 1; i<5; i++)

                  {

                        for(int j = 1; j<5;j++)

                        {

                        if(j==2)

                        {

                             text = text + "asdf";

                        }

                        }

      text = text + "Code";

      }

      System.out.println(text);

      String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
      int Laenge=Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
      String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
      int Breite=Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
      String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
      int Verschnitt=Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
      String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
      int Rest=Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);

      System.out.println(Laenge);
      System.out.println(Breite);
      System.out.println(Verschnitt);
      System.out.println(Rest);



      } 
}                                                               ..ja hab fehler drin! mit class usw^^


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

bevor ich mir den Sourcecode anschaue, stellt ihn bitte innerhalb von den java-Tags hier ins Forum.

Bsp (einfach die Leerzeichen weglassen bei den Tags):
[ java]
int a = 3;
[/ java]

Das wird dann zu:

```
int a = 3;
```

Aber was mir gleich auffällt:
Deine Klammerung ist iwie sehr komisch, und du hast 2x die main-Methode in einer Klasse?
Ist der Sourcecode überhaupt korrekt? Hast du die Datei einfach mit Eclipse aufgemacht, oder mit dem Asistenten innerhalb eines Projekts erstellt?
So wie der aussieht, ist der nicht mal gültig...

Gruß
BK


----------



## IcanhasChockos (27. Mai 2010)

```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

 

public class axxx

{ 

      public static void main (String args [])

      {

            String text = "";

                  for(int i = 1; i<5; i++)
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

 

public class Test4

{ 

      public static void main (String args [])

      {

            String text = "";

                  for(int i = 1; i<5; i++)

                  {

                        for(int j = 1; j<5;j++)

                        {

                        if(j==2)

                        {

                             text = text + "Reindls";

                        }

                        }

      text = text + "Code";

      }

      System.out.println(text);

      String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
      int Laenge=Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
      String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
      int Breite=Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
      String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
      int Verschnitt=Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
      String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
      int Rest=Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);
      
      System.out.println(Laenge);
      System.out.println(Breite);
      System.out.println(Verschnitt);
      System.out.println(Rest);
      
      
     
      } 
}
```


----------



## MeCanHazCheezBurga (27. Mai 2010)

ähm ja is mehreres falsch, also das oben mit dem 
	
	
	



```
for (int j = 1; j<5; j++)
```
usw...

programmier seit 1 woche... .,.

bin noch bissl unfähig aber wird schon^^


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Mai 2010)

Bitte lese meine Threads mal komplett durch.
Anscheinend fehlen dir absolute Grundkenntnisse mit Eclipse und insbesondere mit Java, es sieht aus als hättest du das alles einfach zusammenkopiert.
Bei deinem Screenshot ist mir aufgefallen, dass das für ne Schulaufgabe ist, setz dich mal hin und pass ein bisschen auf!

Gruß
BK

// Nachtrag:
http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel8/
http://www.admin-wissen.de/no_cache/tutorialdatenbank/categorie/eclipse/aktion/tutorial-kategorie/


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

lol kartoffel.. das war mein alte Test-Schulaufgabe...
wir üben zurzeit solche Aufgaben...
und ja mir fehlen viele Grundlagen und nein habs nicht zusammenkopiert...


----------



## FrankBooth (27. Mai 2010)

Dein code geht, also Eclipse lernen oder Texteditor und Shell benutzen.


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

i know^^ but das Problem mit ANT is immer noch da


----------



## FrankBooth (27. Mai 2010)

scheint also ein Installations- bzw. Konfigurationsproblem zu sein. Da wird dir hier keiner helfen können.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Mai 2010)

Hi FrankBooth,

wie soll denn der Code gehen?
Er macht *innerhalb einer Methode* einen import und eine neue Klasse.

Imports gehören ausserhalb der Klasse ganz an den Anfang der Datei, Klassen gehören ausserhalb der Methoden definiert. Bei public Klassen sollten diese auch in Extra-Dateien definiert werden.

Die main()-Methode kommt auch 2x vor.

Gruß
BK


----------



## FrankBooth (27. Mai 2010)

Hab es nur in mein Eclipse kopiert und ausgeführt und es macht was... vor allem wenig Sinn
Das war alles an Analyse!


ups da hab ich wohl nur alles unterhalb der 2. Klasse kopiert


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht was da gehen soll, der compiler meckert bei mir an 4 Stellen.
Es geht erst, wenn ich die innere Klasse lösche und den import an den dateianfang klatsche.


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class axxx
{
	public static void main(String args[])
	{

		String text = "";

		for (int i = 1; i < 5; i++)
			System.out.println(text);

		String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
		int Laenge = Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
		String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
		int Breite = Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
		String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
		int Verschnitt = Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
		String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
		int Rest = Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);

		System.out.println(Laenge);
		System.out.println(Breite);
		System.out.println(Verschnitt);
		System.out.println(Rest);
	}
}
```

Gruß
BK


----------



## FrankBooth (27. Mai 2010)

das ist bei mir in Eclipse gelandet


```
package tutorials;

import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Test4

{
 
      public static void main (String args [])
 
      {
 
            String text = "";
 
                  for(int i = 1; i<5; i++)
 
                  {
 
                        for(int j = 1; j<5;j++)
 
                        {
 
                        if(j==2)
 
                        {
 
                             text = text + "Reindls";
 
                        }
 
                        }
 
      text = text + "Code";
 
      }
 
      System.out.println(text);
 
      String RohrlängeCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrlänge in CM angeben");
      int Laenge=Integer.parseInt(RohrlängeCM);
      String RohrbreiteCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte die Rohrbreite in CM angeben");
      int Breite=Integer.parseInt(RohrbreiteCM);
      String RohrverschnittCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrverschnitt in CM angeben");
      int Verschnitt=Integer.parseInt(RohrverschnittCM);
      String RohrrestCM = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte den Rohrrest in CM angeben");
      int Rest=Integer.parseInt(RohrrestCM);
     
      System.out.println(Laenge);
      System.out.println(Breite);
      System.out.println(Verschnitt);
      System.out.println(Rest);
     
     
     
      }
}
```

warum nur das keine Ahnung. Du hast natürlich Recht.
Denk mal hab wieder hochgescrollt und dann nur bis zum import, wie es sich gehört


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

ähmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nur so nebenbei... es geht hier nicht um meinen CODE!
ich weiss das er nicht stimmt... deswegen braucht ihr nich drum diskutieren ...

also hat nu jemand was zum thema ANT-ERROR.. beizutragen und nicht über den code 
danke^^


----------



## FrankBooth (27. Mai 2010)

nimmst du auch den richtigen Button

nicht 'External Tool' Button nehmen(der play-Button mit Koffer)

sondern 'Run'-Button (der play-Button ohne Koffer)


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

lol frank... 

ja ich benutze run as den grünen OHNE KOFFER
... ohne das External TOOL

........brauch das programm schnell....bähh ^^


----------



## FrankBooth (27. Mai 2010)

IcanhasCheezburgas hat gesagt.:


> wir üben zurzeit solche Aufgaben...



wie? schnell üben?

lösch Eclipse und lad' es neu runter


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

mal so ne Frage am Rande, kann man eclipse nicht deeinstallieren.. bei mir gehts unter xp nicht..
habs schon runtergelöscht und wieder installiert aber war klar.. das system merkt sich das ja..


----------



## FrankBooth (27. Mai 2010)

ist keine installation 

Ordner löschen -> fertig


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

ja halt bis morgen wollt ich nen paar aufgaben von nem blatt als übung fertig haben... 
und jetzt wenn eclipse net geht schaff ich des net .. weil mit Texteditor usw.. is nich so meins.. brauch eclipse..


----------



## Artorius (27. Mai 2010)

IcanhasCheezburgas hat gesagt.:


> lol frank...
> 
> ja ich benutze run as den grünen OHNE KOFFER
> ... ohne das External TOOL
> ...




[JustMy2Cents]
Mal ehrlich Leute, jemandem mit solchen Umgangsformen, hätte ich schon längst aufgehört meine Hilfe anzubieten. 
Und IcanhasCheezburgas, auch du hast dich an gewisse Höflichkeitsformen und die Rechtschreibung hier im Forum zu halten!
[/JustMy2Cents]

*grüssle*


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

ordner löschen... hab ich gemacht dann wieder rauf... immer noch ANT error


----------



## FrankBooth (27. Mai 2010)

anderer Rechner!


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

huh? ich bin doch freundlich..
weiss net was du hast


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

is schlecht^^ bin grad in arbeit...
da hab ich nur den einen ..


----------



## FrankBooth (27. Mai 2010)

kein Plan! Hoffe, du bist nicht als Programmierer angestellt


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Mai 2010)

Ja Artorius, du hast Recht, ich klink mich jetzt aus dem Thread aus.

Schönen Tag noch,
BK


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

D: kein verständnis das ich ein bisschen "verärgert" bin...wegen Eclipse.? 
ärger mich den ganzen tag damit rumm,
hätte jetzt fertig sein könn.. und beleidigend war ich niee...bin doch lieb 

also falls noch jemand etwas über das Problem weiss bitte posten...wäre sehr nett.
Greetz


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (27. Mai 2010)

Eclipse sieht, dass die Datei, die du mittels "run as" ausführen möchtest, nicht einem unter Java ausführbaren Programm ähnelt und bietet deswegen nicht den entprechenden Dialog an.
- Bugs fixen (keine Errors mehr unter Ansicht "Problems", siehe Tipps der Vorposter)
- nochmal probieren


----------



## IcanhasCheezburgas (27. Mai 2010)

danke für die antwort, aber habe die Lösung schon lang 

also lösung ist: Einfach neues JAVA PROJEKT öffnen. Neue CLASS und dann den Code einfach reinkopieren.

Greetz


----------



## FrankBooth (27. Mai 2010)

IcanhasCheezburgas hat gesagt.:


> ärger mich den ganzen tag damit rumm,



wenn das die Lösung ist, was hast du dann den ganzen Tag gemacht? Nur auf den Knopp gedrückt?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ohne groß rumzumeckern, aber ich habs schon relativ am Anfang gefragt ob du ein Projekt erstellt hast:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/360676-unable-find-ant-file-run.html#post1869076

Gruß
BK


----------



## IcanHazWork (27. Mai 2010)

ich hab nebenbei noch Arbeit.. bin nicht dauernd am PC... 
kann mich daher auch nich um diese Problem kümmern...
aber jetzt hab ichs ja...
danke nochmal fürs helfen
bb


----------



## FeuchterFlamenko (28. Mai 2010)

hey,
also bei mir klappt das nicht so leicht hab seit heut auch den error und dieses ANT aber ich weiss nicht wie das weggeht hmm..

Gruß
FeuchterFlamenko


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

in dem Thread wird eigentlich alles interessante gesagt, am Besten du liest dir den Thread einfach mal durch...

Vorallem:
Was ist ANT
Problem mit ungültigen Klassen / Fehlern in der Klasse und
Hast du ein JAVA-Projekt erstellt?

Gruß
BK


----------



## aaaaaaassssss (28. Mai 2010)

ok thx^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

